
The Basics of Package.json in Node.js and Npm - bnb
https://nodesource.com/blog/the-basics-of-package-json-in-node-js-and-npm
======
binarymax
I'm not sure what advantages this has over the very straghtforward
documentation on npm:
[https://docs.npmjs.com/files/package.json](https://docs.npmjs.com/files/package.json)

It seems like a rehashed subset, and doesnt seem more 'basic'.

~~~
sillysaurus3
It's for a different audience, I think. Reading documentation isn't something
that many complete beginners do, which is fine. They'll get there eventually.
In the meantime, posts like this are valuable for them.

